# Post your 2005/2006 season photos here!



## GulfCoast

This is always the best thread of the year! I will get us started. I missed opening weekend pics since my camera was on the blink.


----------



## denduke




----------



## Fester

My Thanksgiving pics. 
I can't wait for Christmas


----------



## GulfCoast

Nice pics guys!


----------



## GulfCoast




----------



## chesapeake honker

nice pics guys, you don't know how lucky you guys are to be able to go out and limit on a hunt. over here near the Chesapeake, i don't know of many guys that limit out on mallards. sea ducks and divers are another story though. good luck the rest of the year!!


----------



## DuckDeke




----------



## Heflin

Sorry, fellas, but this lil' snipe is all I have to show so far this season. 

I need about 5 inches of rain to have a chance at posting duck pics.


----------



## GulfCoast

Hey Rob: Looks like you got 3" of the 5"!


----------



## Heflin

Not here; 1.4" south of Lambert was about the most we got.


----------



## VIZZERDRIX

im sorry im not from mississppi but i like looking around at pictures from all other states and hunter i like how the picture posted by duckdeke how the mallards head turned out blue!



Vizz


----------



## DuckDeke

Thanks vizzer....If you try REAL hard and practice...one day you might be just as untalented of a photographer as I am


----------



## GulfCoast

Don't feel bad. Cameras and light can do some funky stuff. Last year I posted up some gadwall pics, and some fella sent me an email asking why I shot all those hen pintails......


----------



## Carolina Duckman

Here's a couple so far this season.


NC in Sept.







NoDak in Oct.






Home in Sc in Nov.






My place in AR






And last week in Idaho


----------



## Carolina Duckman

AR











Couple more from Idaho


----------



## GulfCoast

Thanks for the pictures! What is all that white stuff???


----------



## Carolina Duckman

It just a little snow which a southern boy can handle but on a 5 day trip we saw temp at -6 to -12 at night Thats just too cold!


----------



## Heflin

Hunted a flooded rice field about 2 miles from the house this morning. Not a lot of birds, but plenty of singles, two's and three's in groups that worked us well.


----------



## GulfCoast

Nice pic Rob!


----------



## GulfCoast

Here are some from 3 hunts with my Brother in Law right after Christmas:


----------



## GulfCoast




----------



## BaRtMaN

Here are a couple of pics of a cross bead goose that was shot today and a few more pictures of a 4 man goose limit and mallard limit.


----------



## GulfCoast

Thanks Bart! God, that looks cold!


----------



## Duckologist

The hurricane blew away my duck hunting for this year so this will have to do!


----------



## GulfCoast

Ducko: Who da LSU co-ed in da middle?  

Nice pic!


----------



## Heflin

Nice Canabelly goose, Bartman!

Here's all I have to show for yesterday...maybe enough for a sandwich!


----------



## Heflin

Duckologist,

I just noticed your custom gambrel and hanging system. That is stylin'.


----------



## Heflin

Yesterday was better! I also got a snipe workout throughout the afternoon behind the house. I guess I walked 2 miles in circles for 4 snipe


----------



## Fester

Sorry about just getting around to posting these. I have not been around much.
12/27/05




Tailgate Shot 12/27/05




tailgate shot 12/29/05


----------



## Fester

12/30/05
A duck strap doesn't have to be just for a duck does it  ?


----------



## Heflin

Nice pictures, Fester! I learned to drive a stick in a Willis Jeep....no power steering..took out a couple of garbage cans in town before I got it down pat!


----------



## mottlet

Thought this was cool...










My father and me with a couple of limits of mallards and a teal...


----------



## mottlet

Got tired of waiting on a black duck to finish the perfect limit... 



















It's worth noting that none of these dogs are mine...though that would be nice.


----------



## mottlet

And a few early season pics...just remember, times were hard.







My Mississippi impression of "western" duck hunting...







Think there's a water shortage in Mississippi?







Doesn't look like a duck hole, but it is...sorta.


----------



## Vader

Here are a few of my season so far.

12/3





12/17





12/18





And last but not least.... yesterday's hunt, 1/7





Hopefully I'll have a couple more good'ens before the end of the season.

Vader


----------



## mottlet

1/8/06...






The debate rages on...black/mallard cross or mottled/mallard cross? Kind of irrelevent, I've already eaten and passed it.


----------



## ramsey

In no particular order...


----------



## ramsey




----------



## ramsey




----------



## ramsey




----------



## ramsey




----------



## ramsey




----------



## ramsey




----------



## ramsey




----------



## ramsey

Thought it was greenhead before shooting but as it teetered off into the brush, started second guessing. Just didn't look quite right. Check it out...

Compare the tail to drake mallard (top right) and hen mallard (bottom). Mule duck, as have always heard them called, had hen-looking tail feathers, but had the distinctive drake curls...





Compared to a drake mallard (top), the mule duck wing looks like a drake mallard at a glance, but note that the white wing bar above the speculum on the mule duck (bottom) extends into the terial area, as characteristic of hens





Has the yellow bill color of drake and some green in its head. The bill has the black saddle characteristic of a hen and teh lower part of teh head looks suzie too.


----------



## ramsey




----------



## ramsey




----------



## ramsey




----------



## ramsey




----------



## GulfCoast

Great pics Ramsey! I am so far behind in getting pics up, I dunno how I will ever make it!


----------



## mottlet

mottlet


----------



## mottlet

mottlet


----------



## mottlet

mottlet


----------



## ramsey

PowerHunter blind
http://img276.imageshack.us/img276/1096/averyimg22793ow.jpg

delta





forrests limit





ducks





2nd day cranes


----------



## ramsey




----------



## Fester

ramsey said:


>


Ramsey you havea knack for taking pictures. Very nice.


----------



## Band Fanatic

ramsey said:


> Thought it was greenhead before shooting but as it teetered off into the brush, started second guessing. Just didn't look quite right. Check it out...
> 
> Compare the tail to drake mallard (top right) and hen mallard (bottom). Mule duck, as have always heard them called, had hen-looking tail feathers, but had the distinctive drake curls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to a drake mallard (top), the mule duck wing looks like a drake mallard at a glance, but note that the white wing bar above the speculum on the mule duck (bottom) extends into the terial area, as characteristic of hens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the yellow bill color of drake and some green in its head. The bill has the black saddle characteristic of a hen and teh lower part of teh head looks suzie too.



Young drake in eclipse plumage! We shoot several here every yr and we've even shot a few like that in December!
I don't think it's a mule duck at all!


----------



## ramsey

I'll try to remember to post up some correspondence with Dr. Kaminski at Mississippi State University regarding the bird. It's a hen. Drakes have penises (hatch year birds have small corkscrew penises and adult birds have sheathed) and this bird did not. It has been Dr. Kaminski's observation in working with wild-strain pen raised birds that older hens (about 8 years old) express male characteristics but retain the hen characteristics of mottled bill and white bars in the secondary coverts extending into the tertial coverts, due to increased production of androgen (similar to increased facial hair in post-menopausal women).


----------



## Lily and me

great pictures


----------



## Carolina Duckman

Got a couple more


----------



## Carolina Duckman




----------

